# Dan Bilzerian vs. Dakota Meyer



## 8482farm (Oct 9, 2017)

Pretty much Dakota Meyer calling Dan a pussy, which I is true, for running away from the Las Vegas situtation. Dan, in-turn, calls Dakota a "Marine-Retard." If I didn't have anything(skill-sets) to contribute to the situation I would've dipped and got to a safe zone too. But, apparently, the way Dan did it and recorded it was distasteful. 


Dan Bilzerian's Las Vegas shooting video called out by Dakota Meyer, slammed


Bilzerian calls Medal of Honor recipient Dakota Meyer a "Marine retard"

At least we can all agree Dan is a POS.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2017)

Pretty interesting topic.  We've already got discussion going on in the Open Mic thread....

Open Mic Thread

<locked>


----------

